# Grizz targets from ab



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Grizztargets (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi wardlow warrior, yes our targets are made in Alberta. If you have any questions feel free to email Jim at [email protected]
Thank you for the interest I do have some on hand as well my email is [email protected] hotmail.ca


----------



## Grizztargets (Mar 26, 2014)

We are now on Facebook check out our page at Grizz Targets Canada


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

These targets are awesome


----------

